# Apache2 problems...help!

## Akaihiryuu

I'm having a rather strange issue.  Whenever my weekly cron job runs (consisting of eclean, makewhatis, logrotate, prelink, and updatedb), Apache just crashes.  It normally runs 5 processes...all but one of them dies, and from that point the server will accept connections but never do anything, it'll just hang forever.  The /etc/init.d script is not able to stop Apache because it says it's not running.  Basically I have to killall -9 httpd and then do /etc/init.d/apache2 zap, then /etc/init.d/apache2 start to get it running again.  The cause of it eluded me for awhile, until I realized that it was always crashing when my cron job ran.  Last night, I set cron to do /etc/init.d/apache2 stop before it did anything else...but the cron job (started at 4am) was still hanging when I checked it at 8:30.  I had to kill it...then when I looked at the email it sent, it said that apache was stopped successfully, but when I checked ps aux, it was still in the same crashed state (only 1 PID, had to kill -9 it, then zap and restart).  When I took the apache stop/start out of my cron job, it ran normally but Apache still crashed.  This is getting rather annoying, I have no idea why Apache is crashing like this, but it ONLY happens during this particular cron run, not any other time.  The ONLY thing in there I can think of that could possibly crash Apache is prelink...I ran prelink on the command line right before I left this morning, so I'll check Apache when I get home to see if it's still working, if not I have my culprit but I still have to find a solution.

edit:  Just checked it, Apache is definitely down, so it's one of those commands that's crashing it.  I've been thinking and wondering if makewhatis or logrotate could possibly be doing it...I know it's not eclean because that was added recently and I had the same problem before.  So I've narrowed it down to makewhatis, logrotate, prelink, and updatedb...with prelink as the most likely culprit.  Is it acceptable to do multiple commands in one cron job?  Example:  makewhatis -u ; logrotate /etc/logrotate.conf ; prelink -amR ; updatedb, or should I use && between the commands instead of ;?Last edited by Akaihiryuu on Mon Jun 19, 2006 11:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## commonloon

It is certainly ok to run multiple commands in a cron job. I have some questions:

1. Have you tried the various commands that are suspects in the apache crash separately, i.e. at different times and checked apache to see if 1 in particular crashes it?

2. Have you tried the various commands via the command line, i.e., outside of a cron job?

3. Logrotate might be a good suspect since Apache if logrotate not doing a 'copytruncate' as Apache won't just start a new logfile while running. Does it have copytruncate in its logrotate config?

Another thing to check... run etc-update and make sure you don't have anything related to apache pending, i.e., if you're having issues with the init script -- check that there isn't a newer one in there. Running fix_libtool_files.sh or  revdep-rebuild might also be a good idea to check if anything is BorKed.

----------

## Akaihiryuu

I've done all of that except check the logrotate configs.  I confirmed on the command line this morning that one of those commands is crashing it.  It's got to be either logrotate or prelink, I'm starting to suspect logrotate now as well.  I didn't have a chance to try each command individually before I had to leave for work this morning...that's my next step.  Another question I have though is why, when I put /etc/init.d/apache2 stop in cron, that it said in my emailed cron log that apache2 did stop, but when I checked it, it was still running.  If I do that on the command line, it does in fact stop.  The only time that fails is when Apache is already crashed, but if that's the case then it gets an error trying to stop it, which did not happen.  I'll look into the copytruncate thing though, if I can stop Apache from crashing to begin with, I won't have to stop/start it.  It makes sense though...if Apache suddenly can't open its log file and doesn't open a new one, I can see how that would make it crash.

----------

## Akaihiryuu

I found the problem...it's the /etc/init.d/apache2 reload that logrotate is doing.  This does not work.  /etc/init.d/apache2 stop also does not work, it leaves an apache2 and a blackdown process running.  Right now I have no way to restart apache without manually kill -9'ing all of the processes, zapping the init.d script, and restarting it.  Is there any way I can fix this?

----------

## Akaihiryuu

I recompiled apr with the "urandom" flag thinking that all but one thread of Apache crashing might have something to do with that, but it made no difference.  I am unable to do /etc/init.d/apache2 stop, restart, or reload...all of these crash it and leave one Apache process and one Blackdown process that must manually be kill -9'd before I can restart Apache.  When started, the server works until one of the above commands is issued, then it crashes (accepts connections but hangs) until everything is manually kill -9'd and restarted.  Vixie-cron was causing Apache to crash because logrotate issues /etc/init.d/apache2 reload.  It's definitely a problem with Apache2 itself (or at least something in my setup).  Here's a dump of /var/log/apache2/error_log (all this is from today):

```
[Mon Jun 19 14:55:13 2006] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Mon Jun 19 14:55:14 2006] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Mon Jun 19 14:55:16 2006] [notice] Digest: done

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/pdo.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/pdo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/yaz.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/yaz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/zip.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/zip.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'pdo_mysql' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'PDO_ODBC' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'pdo_pgsql' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

[Mon Jun 19 14:55:20 2006] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Mon Jun 19 14:56:25 2006] [notice] SIGUSR1 received.  Doing graceful restart

[Mon Jun 19 14:56:26 2006] [notice] seg fault or similar nasty error detected in the parent process

[Mon Jun 19 14:59:53 2006] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Mon Jun 19 14:59:54 2006] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Mon Jun 19 14:59:54 2006] [notice] Digest: done

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/pdo.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/pdo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/yaz.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/yaz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/zip.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/zip.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'pdo_mysql' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'PDO_ODBC' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'pdo_pgsql' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

[Mon Jun 19 14:59:56 2006] [warn] pid file /var/run/apache2.pid overwritten -- Unclean shutdown of previous Apache run?

[Mon Jun 19 14:59:56 2006] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Mon Jun 19 15:00:00 2006] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Mon Jun 19 15:01:23 2006] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Mon Jun 19 15:01:24 2006] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Mon Jun 19 15:01:24 2006] [notice] Digest: done

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/pdo.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/pdo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/yaz.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/yaz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/zip.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/zip.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'pdo_mysql' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'PDO_ODBC' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'pdo_pgsql' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

[Mon Jun 19 15:01:27 2006] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Mon Jun 19 15:01:42 2006] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Mon Jun 19 15:02:00 2006] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Mon Jun 19 15:02:01 2006] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Mon Jun 19 15:02:31 2006] [notice] Digest: done

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/pdo.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/pdo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/yaz.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/yaz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/zip.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/zip.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'pdo_mysql' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'PDO_ODBC' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'pdo_pgsql' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

[Mon Jun 19 15:02:33 2006] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Mon Jun 19 15:03:03 2006] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Mon Jun 19 15:03:24 2006] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Mon Jun 19 15:03:25 2006] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Mon Jun 19 15:03:25 2006] [notice] Digest: done

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/pdo.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/pdo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/yaz.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/yaz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/zip.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/zip.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'pdo_mysql' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'PDO_ODBC' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'pdo_pgsql' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

[Mon Jun 19 15:03:27 2006] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Mon Jun 19 19:12:08 2006] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Mon Jun 19 19:12:21 2006] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Mon Jun 19 19:12:22 2006] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Mon Jun 19 19:12:22 2006] [notice] Digest: done

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/pdo.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/pdo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/yaz.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/yaz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/zip.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/zip.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'pdo_mysql' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'PDO_ODBC' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'pdo_pgsql' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

[Mon Jun 19 19:12:24 2006] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Mon Jun 19 19:12:30 2006] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Mon Jun 19 19:12:53 2006] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Mon Jun 19 19:12:54 2006] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Mon Jun 19 19:12:54 2006] [notice] Digest: done

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/openssl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/pdo.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/pdo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/yaz.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/yaz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/zip.so' - /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20050922/zip.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'pdo_mysql' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'PDO_ODBC' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'pdo_pgsql' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0

[Mon Jun 19 19:12:56 2006] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Mon Jun 19 19:12:58 2006] [notice] SIGUSR1 received.  Doing graceful restart

[Mon Jun 19 19:12:58 2006] [notice] seg fault or similar nasty error detected in the parent process
```

And here's httpd.conf.  I also have stuff in vhosts.d, but I don't see the need to post that here since that stuff is working fine (everything on the server works while it's actually running):

```
#

#  This is a modification of the default Apache 2 configuration

#  file by Gentoo Linux.  .... [insert more]

#  

#  Support:

#     http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml    [mailing lists]

#     http://forums.gentoo.org/                  [web forums]

#

#  Bug Reports:

#     http://bugs.gentoo.org/      [gentoo related bugs]

#     http://bugs.apache.org/      [apache httpd related bugs]

#

#

#

# Based upon the NCSA server configuration files originally by Rob McCool.

#

# This is the main Apache server configuration file.  It contains the

# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.

# See <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/> for detailed information about

# the directives.

#

# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding

# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure

# consult the online docs. You have been warned.  

#

# The configuration directives are grouped into three basic sections:

#  1. Directives that control the operation of the Apache server process as a

#     whole (the 'global environment').

#  2. Directives that define the parameters of the 'main' or 'default' server,

#     which responds to requests that aren't handled by a virtual host.

#     These directives also provide default values for the settings

#     of all virtual hosts.

#  3. Settings for virtual hosts, which allow Web requests to be sent to

#     different IP addresses or hostnames and have them handled by the

#     same Apache server process.

#

# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many

# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the

# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin

# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "logs/foo.log"

# with ServerRoot set to "/usr/lib/apache2" will be interpreted by the

# server as "/usr/lib/apache2/logs/foo.log".

#

### Section 1: Global Environment

#

# The directives in this section affect the overall operation of Apache,

# such as the number of concurrent requests it can handle or where it

# can find its configuration files.

#

#

# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's

# configuration, error, and log files are kept.

#

# NOTE!  If you intend to place this on an NFS (or otherwise network)

# mounted filesystem then please read the LockFile documentation (available

# at <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mpm_common.html#lockfile>);

# you will save yourself a lot of trouble.

#

# Do NOT add a slash at the end of the directory path.

#

ServerRoot "/usr/lib/apache2"

#

# The accept serialization lock file MUST BE STORED ON A LOCAL DISK.

#

#LockFile "/var/run/apache2.lock"

#

# ScoreBoardFile: File used to store internal server process information.

# If unspecified (the default), the scoreboard will be stored in an

# anonymous shared memory segment, and will be unavailable to third-party

# applications.

# If specified, ensure that no two invocations of Apache share the same

# scoreboard file. The scoreboard file MUST BE STORED ON A LOCAL DISK.

#

<IfModule !perchild.c>

    #ScoreBoardFile /var/run/apache2_runtime_status

</IfModule>

#

# PidFile: The file in which the server should record its process

# identification number when it starts.

#

PidFile "/var/run/apache2.pid"

#

# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out.

#

Timeout 300

#

# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than

# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate.

#

KeepAlive On

#

# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow

# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount.

# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance.

#

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

#

# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the

# same client on the same connection.

#

KeepAliveTimeout 15

##

## Server-Pool Size Regulation (MPM specific)

## 

# prefork MPM [DEFAULT IF USE=-threads]

# StartServers: number of server processes to start

# MinSpareServers: minimum number of server processes which are kept spare

# MaxSpareServers: maximum number of server processes which are kept spare

# MaxClients: maximum number of server processes allowed to start

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves

<IfModule prefork.c>

    StartServers         5

    MinSpareServers      5

    MaxSpareServers     10

    MaxClients         150

    MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# worker MPM [DEFAULT IF USE=threads]

# StartServers: initial number of server processes to start

# MaxClients: maximum number of simultaneous client connections

# MinSpareThreads: minimum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxSpareThreads: maximum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# ThreadsPerChild: constant number of worker threads in each server process

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves

<IfModule worker.c>

    StartServers         2

    MaxClients         150

    MinSpareThreads     25

    MaxSpareThreads     75 

    ThreadsPerChild     25

    MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# perchild MPM [THIS MPM IS NOT SUPPORTED]

# NumServers: constant number of server processes

# StartThreads: initial number of worker threads in each server process

# MinSpareThreads: minimum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxSpareThreads: maximum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxThreadsPerChild: maximum number of worker threads in each server process

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of connections per server process

<IfModule perchild.c>

    NumServers           5

    StartThreads         5

    MinSpareThreads      5

    MaxSpareThreads     10

    MaxThreadsPerChild  20

    MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# peruser MPM [THIS MPM IS NOT SUPPORTED]

# MinSpareServers - Minimum number of idle children, to handle request spikes 

# MaxClients - Maximum number of children alive at the same time 

# MaxProcessors - Maximum number of processors per vhost

# Multiplexer - Specify an Multiplexer Child configuration.

# Processor - Specify a User and Group for a specific child process.

# ServerEnvironment - Specify the server environment for this virtual host.

<IfModule peruser.c>

    ServerLimit          256

    MaxClients           256

    MinSpareProcessors     2

    MaxProcessors         10

    MaxRequestsPerChild 1000

    

    # kill off idle processors after this many seconds

    # set to 0 to disable

    ExpireTimeout       1800

    

    Multiplexer nobody nobody

    

    Processor apache apache

    

    # chroot dir is optional:

    # Processor user group /path/to/chroot

</IfModule>

#

# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or

# ports, instead of the default. See also the <VirtualHost>

# directive.

#

# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to 

# prevent Apache from glomming onto all bound IP addresses (0.0.0.0)

#

#Listen 12.34.56.78:80

Listen localhost:80

Listen triforce.internal.lan:80

Listen 8008

#

# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

#

# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you

# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the

# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.

# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need

# to be loaded here.

#

# The following modules are considered as the default configuration.

# If you wish to disable one of them, you may have to alter other 

# configuration directives.

#

# You should always leave these three, as they are needed for normal use.

# mod_access (Order, Allow, etc..)

# mod_log_config (Transferlog, etc..)

# mod_mime (AddType, etc...)

#

# Example:

# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so

# Authentication Modules

#

# These modules provide authentication and authorization for

# clients. They should not normally be disabled.

#

LoadModule access_module                 modules/mod_access.so

LoadModule auth_module                   modules/mod_auth.so

LoadModule auth_anon_module              modules/mod_auth_anon.so

LoadModule auth_dbm_module               modules/mod_auth_dbm.so

LoadModule auth_digest_module            modules/mod_auth_digest.so

#

# Metadata Modules

# 

# These modules provide extra data to clients about

# a file, such as the mime-type or charset.

#

LoadModule charset_lite_module           modules/mod_charset_lite.so

LoadModule env_module                    modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module                modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule headers_module                modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule mime_module                   modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule negotiation_module            modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule setenvif_module               modules/mod_setenvif.so

#

# Logging Modules

# 

# These modules provide logging services for Apache

#

LoadModule log_config_module             modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module                  modules/mod_logio.so

#

# CGI Modules

#

# These modules provide the ability to execute CGI Scripts.

#

LoadModule cgi_module                    modules/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule cgid_module                   modules/mod_cgid.so

#

# This `suexec` module provides the ability to exeucte CGI scripts under

# a different user than apache is run.

#

LoadModule suexec_module                 modules/mod_suexec.so

#

# Mappers

#

# These Modules provide URL mappings or translations.

LoadModule alias_module                  modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule rewrite_module                modules/mod_rewrite.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

    LoadModule userdir_module            modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

#

# Handlers

#

# These modules create content for a client.

#

<IfDefine INFO>

    LoadModule info_module               modules/mod_info.so

    LoadModule status_module             modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule actions_module                modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule autoindex_module              modules/mod_autoindex.so

LoadModule dir_module                    modules/mod_dir.so

#

# Filters

#

# These modules provide filters for Apache.

# They preform common tasks like gzip encoding or SSI

#

#

LoadModule ext_filter_module             modules/mod_ext_filter.so

LoadModule deflate_module                modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule include_module                modules/mod_include.so

#

# Cache Modules

#

# The following modules are used for storing a cache of

# generated or proxied content.

#

#LoadModule cache_module                  modules/mod_cache.so

#LoadModule disk_cache_module             modules/mod_disk_cache.so

#LoadModule mem_cache_module              modules/mod_mem_cache.so

#LoadModule file_cache_module             modules/mod_file_cache.so

#

# Proxy Modules

# 

# The following modules are only needed if you are running

# Apache as a Forward or Reverse Proxy.

# 

# WARNING: Enabling these modules can be dangerous! 

#   READ THE DOCUMENTATION FIRST:

#   http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mod_proxy.html

<IfDefine PROXY>

    LoadModule proxy_module                  modules/mod_proxy.so

    LoadModule proxy_connect_module          modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

    LoadModule proxy_ftp_module              modules/mod_proxy_ftp.so

    LoadModule proxy_http_module             modules/mod_proxy_http.so

</IfDefine>

#

# Uncommon Modules

#

# The following Modules are not commonly loaded for Apache

#

#LoadModule case_filter_module            modules/mod_case_filter.so

#LoadModule case_filter_in_module         modules/mod_case_filter_in.so

#LoadModule echo_module                   modules/mod_echo.so

#LoadModule mime_magic_module             modules/mod_mime_magic.so

#LoadModule speling_module                modules/mod_speling.so

#LoadModule unique_id_module              modules/mod_unique_id.so

#LoadModule vhost_alias_module            modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

#

# Obsolete Modules

# 

# The Following modules are not commonly needed and use 

# obsolete technologies.

#

#LoadModule cern_meta_module              modules/mod_cern_meta.so

#LoadModule imap_module                   modules/mod_imap.so

#LoadModule usertrack_module              modules/mod_usertrack.so

#LoadModule asis_module                   modules/mod_asis.so

#

# Extra Modules

#

# We Include extra .conf files from /etc/apache2/modules.d

# This is used to load things like PHP and mod_ssl.

#

Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf

### Section 2: 'Main' server configuration

#

# The directives in this section set up the values used by the 'main'

# server, which responds to any requests that aren't handled by a

# <VirtualHost> definition.  These values also provide defaults for

# any <VirtualHost> containers you may define later in the file.

#

# All of these directives may appear inside <VirtualHost> containers,

# in which case these default settings will be overridden for the

# virtual host being defined.

#

#

# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run

# httpd as root initially and it will switch.  

#

# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.

#  . On SCO (ODT 3) use "User nouser" and "Group nogroup".

#  . On HPUX you may not be able to use shared memory as nobody, and the

#    suggested workaround is to create a user www and use that user.

#  NOTE that some kernels refuse to setgid(Group) or semctl(IPC_SET)

#  when the value of (unsigned)Group is above 60000; 

#  don't use Group #-1 on these systems!

#

User apache

Group apache

#

# ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be

# e-mailed.  This address appears on some server-generated pages, such

# as error documents.  e.g. admin@your-domain.com

#

ServerAdmin root@internal.lan

#

# ServerName gives the name and port that the server uses to identify itself.

# This can often be determined automatically, but we recommend you specify

# it explicitly to prevent problems during startup.

#

# If this is not set to valid DNS name for your host, server-generated

# redirections will not work.  See also the UseCanonicalName directive.

#

# If your host doesn't have a registered DNS name, enter its IP address here.

# You will have to access it by its address anyway, and this will make 

# redirections work in a sensible way.

#

#ServerName localhost

#

# UseCanonicalName: Determines how Apache constructs self-referencing 

# URLs and the SERVER_NAME and SERVER_PORT variables.

# When set "Off", Apache will use the Hostname and Port supplied

# by the client.  When set "On", Apache will use the value of the

# ServerName directive.

#

UseCanonicalName Off

#

# Each directory to which Apache has access can be configured with respect

# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that

# directory (and its subdirectories). 

#

# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of 

# features.  

#

<Directory />

    Options FollowSymLinks

    AllowOverride None

</Directory>

#

# Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow

# particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as

# you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it

# below.

#

#

# UserDir: The name of the directory that is appended onto a user's home

# directory if a ~user request is received.

# enable by adding -D USERDIR to /etc/conf.d/apache2

#

<IfModule mod_userdir.c>

    UserDir public_html

#

# Control access to UserDir directories.  The following is an example

# for a site where these directories are restricted to read-only.

#

    <Directory /home/*/public_html>

        AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit Indexes

        Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec

        <Limit GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

            Order allow,deny

            Allow from all

       </Limit>

       <LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

            Order deny,allow

            Deny from all

       </LimitExcept>

    </Directory>

# Enable this additional section if you would like to make use of a

# suexec-enabled cgi-bin directory on a per-user basis.

#

#<Directory /home/*/public_html/cgi-bin>

#    Options ExecCGI

#    SetHandler cgi-script

#</Directory>

</IfModule>

#

# DirectoryIndex: sets the file that Apache will serve if a directory

# is requested.

#

# The index.html.var file (a type-map) is used to deliver content-

# negotiated documents.  The MultiViews Option can be used for the 

# same purpose, but it is much slower.

#

DirectoryIndex index.html index.html.var

#

# AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory

# for additional configuration directives.  See also the AllowOverride 

# directive.

#

AccessFileName .htaccess

#

# The following lines prevent .htaccess and .htpasswd files from being 

# viewed by Web clients. 

#

<Files ~ "^\.ht">

    Order allow,deny

    Deny from all

</Files>

#

# TypesConfig describes where the mime.types file (or equivalent) is

# to be found.

#

TypesConfig /etc/mime.types

#

# DefaultType is the default MIME type the server will use for a document

# if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.

# If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is

# a good value.  If most of your content is binary, such as applications

# or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to

# keep browsers from trying to display binary files as though they are

# text.

#

DefaultType text/plain

#

# The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the

# contents of the file itself to determine its type.  The MIMEMagicFile

# directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.

#

<IfModule mod_mime_magic.c>

    MIMEMagicFile /etc/apache2/magic

</IfModule>

#

# HostnameLookups: Log the names of clients or just their IP addresses

# e.g., www.apache.org (on) or 204.62.129.132 (off).

# The default is off because it'd be overall better for the net if people

# had to knowingly turn this feature on, since enabling it means that

# each client request will result in AT LEAST one lookup request to the

# nameserver.

#

HostnameLookups Off

#

# EnableMMAP: Control whether memory-mapping is used to deliver

# files (assuming that the underlying OS supports it).

# The default is on; turn this off if you serve from NFS-mounted 

# filesystems.  On some systems, turning it off (regardless of

# filesystem) can improve performance; for details, please see

# http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/core.html#enablemmap

#

#EnableMMAP off

#

# EnableSendfile: Control whether the sendfile kernel support is 

# used  to deliver files (assuming that the OS supports it).

# The default is on; turn this off if you serve from NFS-mounted 

# filesystems.  Please see

# http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/core.html#enablesendfile

#

#EnableSendfile off

#

# ErrorLog: The location of the error log file.

# If you do not specify an ErrorLog directive within a <VirtualHost>

# container, error messages relating to that virtual host will be

# logged here.  If you *do* define an error logfile for a <VirtualHost>

# container, that host's errors will be logged there and not here.

#

ErrorLog logs/error_log

#

# LogLevel: Control the number of messages logged to the error_log.

# Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,

# alert, emerg.

#

LogLevel warn

#

# The following directives define some format nicknames for use with

# a CustomLog directive (see below).

#

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer

LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b %T" script

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" VLOG=%{VLOG}e" vhost

# You need to enable mod_logio.c to use %I and %O

#LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" %I %O" combinedio

#

# The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format).

# If you do not define any access logfiles within a <VirtualHost>

# container, they will be logged here.  Contrariwise, if you *do*

# define per-<VirtualHost> access logfiles, transactions will be

# logged therein and *not* in this file.

#

CustomLog logs/access_log common

#

# If you would like to have agent and referer logfiles, uncomment the

# following directives.

#

#CustomLog logs/referer_log referer

#CustomLog logs/agent_log agent

#

# If you prefer a single logfile with access, agent, and referer information

# (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive.

#

#CustomLog logs/access_log combined

#

# ServerTokens

# This directive configures what you return as the Server HTTP response

# Header. The default is 'Full' which sends information about the OS-Type

# and compiled in modules.

# Set to one of:  Full | OS | Minor | Minimal | Major | Prod

# where Full conveys the most information, and Prod the least.

#

ServerTokens Prod

#

# Optionally add a line containing the server version and virtual host

# name to server-generated pages (internal error documents, FTP directory 

# listings, mod_status and mod_info output etc., but not CGI generated 

# documents or custom error documents).

# Set to "EMail" to also include a mailto: link to the ServerAdmin.

# Set to one of:  On | Off | EMail

#

ServerSignature On

#

# Aliases: Add here as many aliases as you need (with no limit). The format is 

# Alias fakename realname

#

# Note that if you include a trailing / on fakename then the server will

# require it to be present in the URL.  So "/icons" isn't aliased in this

# example, only "/icons/".  If the fakename is slash-terminated, then the 

# realname must also be slash terminated, and if the fakename omits the 

# trailing slash, the realname must also omit it.

#

# We include the /icons/ alias for FancyIndexed directory listings.  If you

# do not use FancyIndexing, you may comment this out.

#

Alias /icons/ "/var/www/localhost/icons/"

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/icons/">

    Options Indexes MultiViews

    AllowOverride None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

#

# ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts.

# ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that

# documents in the realname directory are treated as applications and

# run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the client.

# The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias directives as to

# Alias.

#

ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/

<IfModule mod_cgid.c>

    #

    # Additional to mod_cgid.c settings, mod_cgid has Scriptsock <path>

    # for setting UNIX socket for communicating with cgid.

    #

    #Scriptsock            /var/run/cgisock

</IfModule>

#

# "/var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/" should be changed to whatever your ScriptAliased

# CGI directory exists, if you have that configured.

#

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/">

    AllowOverride None

    Options None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

#

# Redirect allows you to tell clients about documents which used to exist in

# your server's namespace, but do not anymore. This allows you to tell the

# clients where to look for the relocated document.

# Example:

# Redirect permanent /foo http://www.example.com/bar

#

# Directives controlling the display of server-generated directory listings.

#

<IfModule mod_autoindex.c>

    #

    # IndexOptions: Controls the appearance of server-generated directory

    # listings.

    #

    IndexOptions FancyIndexing VersionSort

    #

    # AddIcon* directives tell the server which icon to show for different

    # files or filename extensions.  These are only displayed for

    # FancyIndexed directories.

    #

    AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.gif) x-compress x-gzip

    AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.gif) text/*

    AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.gif) image/*

    AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.gif) audio/*

    AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.gif) video/*

    AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe

    AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx

    AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar

    AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv

    AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip

    AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps

    AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf

    AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt

    AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c

    AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py

    AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for

    AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi

    AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu

    AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl

    AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex

    AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

    AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..

    AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README

    AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^

    AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^

    #

    # DefaultIcon is which icon to show for files which do not have an icon

    # explicitly set.

    #

    DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif

    #

    # AddDescription allows you to place a short description after a file in

    # server-generated indexes.  These are only displayed for FancyIndexed

    # directories.

    # Format: AddDescription "description" filename

    #

    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed document" .gz

    #AddDescription "tar archive" .tar

    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed tar archive" .tgz

    #

    # ReadmeName is the name of the README file the server will look for by

    # default, and append to directory listings.

    #

    # HeaderName is the name of a file which should be prepended to

    # directory indexes. 

    ReadmeName README.html

    HeaderName HEADER.html

    #

    # IndexIgnore is a set of filenames which directory indexing should ignore

    # and not include in the listing.  Shell-style wildcarding is permitted.

    #

    IndexIgnore .??* *~ *# HEADER* README* RCS CVS *,v *,t .svn

</IfModule>

#

# DefaultLanguage and AddLanguage allows you to specify the language of 

# a document. You can then use content negotiation to give a browser a 

# file in a language the user can understand.

#

# Specify a default language. This means that all data

# going out without a specific language tag (see below) will 

# be marked with this one. You probably do NOT want to set

# this unless you are sure it is correct for all cases.

#

# * It is generally better to not mark a page as 

# * being a certain language than marking it with the wrong

# * language!

#

# DefaultLanguage nl

#

# Note 1: The suffix does not have to be the same as the language

# keyword --- those with documents in Polish (whose net-standard

# language code is pl) may wish to use "AddLanguage pl .po" to

# avoid the ambiguity with the common suffix for perl scripts.

#

# Note 2: The example entries below illustrate that in some cases 

# the two character 'Language' abbreviation is not identical to 

# the two character 'Country' code for its country,

# E.g. 'Danmark/dk' versus 'Danish/da'.

#

# Note 3: In the case of 'ltz' we violate the RFC by using a three char

# specifier. There is 'work in progress' to fix this and get

# the reference data for rfc1766 cleaned up.

#

# Catalan (ca) - Croatian (hr) - Czech (cs) - Danish (da) - Dutch (nl)

# English (en) - Esperanto (eo) - Estonian (et) - French (fr) - German (de)

# Greek-Modern (el) - Hebrew (he) - Italian (it) - Japanese (ja)

# Korean (ko) - Luxembourgeois* (ltz) - Norwegian Nynorsk (nn)

# Norwegian (no) - Polish (pl) - Portugese (pt)

# Brazilian Portuguese (pt-BR) - Russian (ru) - Swedish (sv)

# Simplified Chinese (zh-CN) - Spanish (es) - Traditional Chinese (zh-TW)

#

AddLanguage ca .ca

AddLanguage cs .cz .cs

AddLanguage da .dk

AddLanguage de .de

AddLanguage el .el

AddLanguage en .en

AddLanguage eo .eo

AddLanguage es .es

AddLanguage et .et

AddLanguage fr .fr

AddLanguage he .he

AddLanguage hr .hr

AddLanguage it .it

AddLanguage ja .ja

AddLanguage ko .ko

AddLanguage ltz .ltz

AddLanguage nl .nl

AddLanguage nn .nn

AddLanguage no .no

AddLanguage pl .po

AddLanguage pt .pt

AddLanguage pt-BR .pt-br

AddLanguage ru .ru

AddLanguage sv .sv

AddLanguage zh-CN .zh-cn

AddLanguage zh-TW .zh-tw

#

# LanguagePriority allows you to give precedence to some languages

# in case of a tie during content negotiation.

#

# Just list the languages in decreasing order of preference. We have

# more or less alphabetized them here. You probably want to change this.

#

LanguagePriority en ca cs da de el eo es et fr he hr it ja ko ltz nl nn no pl pt pt-BR ru sv zh-CN zh-TW

#

# ForceLanguagePriority allows you to serve a result page rather than

# MULTIPLE CHOICES (Prefer) [in case of a tie] or NOT ACCEPTABLE (Fallback)

# [in case no accepted languages matched the available variants]

#

ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback

#

# Specify a default charset for all pages sent out. This is

# always a good idea and opens the door for future internationalisation

# of your web site, should you ever want it. Specifying it as

# a default does little harm; as the standard dictates that a page

# is in iso-8859-1 (latin1) unless specified otherwise i.e. you

# are merely stating the obvious. There are also some security

# reasons in browsers, related to javascript and URL parsing

# which encourage you to always set a default char set.

#

AddDefaultCharset ISO-8859-1

#

# Commonly used filename extensions to character sets. You probably

# want to avoid clashes with the language extensions, unless you

# are good at carefully testing your setup after each change.

# See http://www.iana.org/assignments/character-sets for the

# official list of charset names and their respective RFCs.

#

AddCharset ISO-8859-1  .iso8859-1  .latin1

AddCharset ISO-8859-2  .iso8859-2  .latin2 .cen

AddCharset ISO-8859-3  .iso8859-3  .latin3

AddCharset ISO-8859-4  .iso8859-4  .latin4

AddCharset ISO-8859-5  .iso8859-5  .latin5 .cyr .iso-ru

AddCharset ISO-8859-6  .iso8859-6  .latin6 .arb

AddCharset ISO-8859-7  .iso8859-7  .latin7 .grk

AddCharset ISO-8859-8  .iso8859-8  .latin8 .heb

AddCharset ISO-8859-9  .iso8859-9  .latin9 .trk

AddCharset ISO-2022-JP .iso2022-jp .jis

AddCharset ISO-2022-KR .iso2022-kr .kis

AddCharset ISO-2022-CN .iso2022-cn .cis

AddCharset Big5        .Big5       .big5

# For russian, more than one charset is used (depends on client, mostly):

AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251   .win-1251

AddCharset CP866       .cp866

AddCharset KOI8-r      .koi8-r .koi8-ru

AddCharset KOI8-ru     .koi8-uk .ua

AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-2 .ucs2

AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-4 .ucs4

AddCharset UTF-8       .utf8

# The set below does not map to a specific (iso) standard

# but works on a fairly wide range of browsers. Note that

# capitalization actually matters (it should not, but it

# does for some browsers).

#

# See http://www.iana.org/assignments/character-sets

# for a list of sorts. But browsers support few.

#

AddCharset GB2312      .gb2312 .gb 

AddCharset utf-7       .utf7

AddCharset utf-8       .utf8

AddCharset big5        .big5 .b5

AddCharset EUC-TW      .euc-tw

AddCharset EUC-JP      .euc-jp

AddCharset EUC-KR      .euc-kr

AddCharset shift_jis   .sjis

#

# AddType allows you to add to or override the MIME configuration

# file mime.types for specific file types.

#

#AddType application/x-tar .tgz

#

# AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers uncompress

# information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.

# Despite the name similarity, the following Add* directives have nothing

# to do with the FancyIndexing customization directives above.

#

#AddEncoding x-compress .Z

#AddEncoding x-gzip .gz .tgz

#

# If the AddEncoding directives above are commented-out, then you

# probably should define those extensions to indicate media types:

#

AddType application/x-compress .Z

AddType application/x-gzip .gz .tgz

#

# AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers":

# actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server

# or added with the Action directive (see below)

#

# To use CGI scripts outside of ScriptAliased directories:

# (You will also need to add "ExecCGI" to the "Options" directive.)

#

#AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

#

# For files that include their own HTTP headers:

#

#AddHandler send-as-is asis

#

# For server-parsed imagemap files:

#

#AddHandler imap-file map

#

# For type maps (negotiated resources):

# (This is enabled by default to allow the Apache "It Worked" page

#  to be distributed in multiple languages.)

#

AddHandler type-map var

#

# Filters allow you to process content before it is sent to the client.

#

# To parse .shtml files for server-side includes (SSI):

# (You will also need to add "Includes" to the "Options" directive.)

#

#AddType text/html .shtml

#AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml

#

# Action lets you define media types that will execute a script whenever

# a matching file is called. This eliminates the need for repeated URL

# pathnames for oft-used CGI file processors.

# Format: Action media/type /cgi-script/location

# Format: Action handler-name /cgi-script/location

#

#

# Customizable error responses come in three flavors:

# 1) plain text 2) local redirects 3) external redirects

#

# Some examples:

#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo."

#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html

#ErrorDocument 404 "/cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl"

#ErrorDocument 402 http://www.example.com/subscription_info.html

#

#

# Putting this all together, we can internationalize error responses.

#

# We use Alias to redirect any /error/HTTP_<error>.html.var response to

# our collection of by-error message multi-language collections.  We use 

# includes to substitute the appropriate text.

#

# You can modify the messages' appearance without changing any of the

# default HTTP_<error>.html.var files by adding the line:

#

#   Alias /error/include/ "/your/include/path/"

#

# which allows you to create your own set of files by starting with the

# /var/www/localhost/error/include files and copying them to /your/includepath/ 

# even on a per-VirtualHost basis.  The default include files will display

# your Apache version number and your ServerAdmin email address regardless

# of the setting of ServerSignature.

#

# The internationalized error documents require mod_alias, mod_include

# and mod_negotiation.  To activate them, uncomment the following 30 lines.

#    Alias /error/ "/var/www/localhost/error/"

#

#    <Directory "/var/www/localhost/error/">

#        AllowOverride None

#        Options IncludesNoExec

#        AddOutputFilter Includes html

#        AddHandler type-map var

#        Order allow,deny

#        Allow from all

#        LanguagePriority en cs de es fr it nl sv pt-br ro

#        ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback

#    </Directory>

#

#    ErrorDocument 400 /error/HTTP_BAD_REQUEST.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 401 /error/HTTP_UNAUTHORIZED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 403 /error/HTTP_FORBIDDEN.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 404 /error/HTTP_NOT_FOUND.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 405 /error/HTTP_METHOD_NOT_ALLOWED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 408 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_TIME_OUT.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 410 /error/HTTP_GONE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 411 /error/HTTP_LENGTH_REQUIRED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 412 /error/HTTP_PRECONDITION_FAILED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 413 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_ENTITY_TOO_LARGE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 414 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_URI_TOO_LARGE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 415 /error/HTTP_UNSUPPORTED_MEDIA_TYPE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 500 /error/HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 501 /error/HTTP_NOT_IMPLEMENTED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 502 /error/HTTP_BAD_GATEWAY.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 503 /error/HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 506 /error/HTTP_VARIANT_ALSO_VARIES.html.var

#

# The following directives modify normal HTTP response behavior to

# handle known problems with browser implementations.

#

BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive

BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0

BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0

BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

#

# The following directive disables redirects on non-GET requests for

# a directory that does not include the trailing slash.  This fixes a 

# problem with Microsoft WebFolders which does not appropriately handle 

# redirects for folders with DAV methods.

# Same deal with Apple's DAV filesystem and Gnome VFS support for DAV.

#

BrowserMatch "Microsoft Data Access Internet Publishing Provider" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^WebDrive" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^WebDAVFS/1.[012]" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^gnome-vfs" redirect-carefully

#

# Allow server status reports generated by mod_status,

# with the URL of http://servername/server-status

# Change the ".example.com" to match your domain to enable.

#

<IfDefine INFO>

    ExtendedStatus On

    <Location /server-status>

        SetHandler server-status

        Order deny,allow

        Deny from all

        Allow from localhost

    </Location>

</IfDefine>

#

# Allow remote server configuration reports, with the URL of

#  http://localhost/server-info (This is useful for debugging)

#

<IfDefine INFO>

    <Location /server-info>

       SetHandler server-info

       Order deny,allow

       Deny from all

       Allow from localhost

    </Location>

</IfDefine>

#

# Gentoo VHosts

# 

# For Gentoo we include External Virtual Hosts Files.

# Please see vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf for the default virtual host.

#

Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf
```

Any help would be appreciated...this is getting really annoying.  If I'm reading the log correctly I have a segfault problem in Apache itself somewhere...it starts and stops without any errors that I see.  Here's what happens when started, stopped, what it looks like running normally, and what it looks like "crashed" in ps aux:

```
triforce akai # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting apache2 ...                                                   [ ok ]

root      5951  2.4  1.2  30392 11196 ?        Ss   19:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INTERNET_VHOST -D SSL

apache    5952  0.0  0.2  16104  2368 ?        S    19:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INTERNET_VHOST -D SSL

root      5954  0.0  0.3  29588  3568 ?        S    19:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INTERNET_VHOST -D SSL

root      5955  1.2  0.9 209752  9056 ?        Ssl  19:48   0:00 /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin/java -Djava.library.path=/u

apache    5968  0.0  0.6 251684  5980 ?        Sl   19:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INTERNET_VHOST -D SSL

apache    5970  0.0  0.6 251684  5976 ?        Sl   19:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INTERNET_VHOST -D SSL

triforce akai # /etc/init.d/apache2 stop

 * Stopping apache2 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 

root      5954  0.0  0.3  29588  3568 ?        S    19:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INTERNET_VHOST -D SSL

root      5955  0.4  0.9 209752  9056 ?        Ssl  19:48   0:00 /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin/java -Djava.library.path=/u
```

I also can't figure out why it's loading blackdown, because there is no Java USE flag that I can see in either apache or apr, and I don't remember seeing it in the config files...

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/apache-2.0.55-r1  USE="apache2 doc ldap mpm-worker ssl threads -debug -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -no-suexec -static-modules" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/apr-0.9.7  USE="ipv6 urandom" 0 kB

----------

## Akaihiryuu

Partly solved...I recompiled php without the -java-external flag, now I can stop and start apache as normal.  /etc/init.d/apache2 reload doesn't work (it just crashes it)...but I think that's a problem with Apache itself.  In the meantime I'm editing logrotate.d/apache2 to use restart instead of reload, that should fix it.

----------

## commonloon

Did you try:

```

revdep-rebuild 

```

You might also try re-emerging apache as well. You haven't recently upgraded apache, have you? I ask because there have been some gentoo specific layout changes that could cause problems. See

http://www.gentoolinux.org/doc/en/apache-upgrading.xml

and

http://www.gentoolinux.org/doc/en/apache-troubleshooting.xml

...you may have already seen these, but just in case.

----------

## Akaihiryuu

I haven't recently upgraded Apache, and I do a revdep-rebuild religiously after every sync/world update.  To my knowledge, /etc/init.d/apache2 reload has never worked.  I first set Apache up AFTER the switch to the /etc/apache2/httpd.conf config files, so I know it's not a problem with that.  However, I did notice that apachectl is looking for /etc/apache.conf, which is the old system.  Maybe I have to do something to that.  Right now, /etc/init.d/apache2 start, stop, and restart all work fine, only reload crashes it for some reason.

----------

## commonloon

I don't think the init script is using apache2ctl (I assume you meant apache2ctl), so I think its default location is not relevant. You might see if the init script or conf.d/apache2 (may have paths in it) file doesn't match a fresh one... My apache2 init script has: 

```

reload() {

        if ! service_started "${myservice}" ; then

                eerror "Apache is not running! Please start it before trying to reload it."

        else

                checkconfig || return 1

                ebegin "Reloading apache2"

                ${APACHE2} ${APACHE2_OPTS} -k graceful

                eend $?

        fi

}

/etc/init.d/apache2 lines 30-94/94 (END)

```

Reload uses graceful, i.e. working children don't get lost, etc. FYI, I just tried apache2ctl graceful on one of my servers and it does in fact work... so it should on yours as well.  Hope this helps...

----------

## Akaihiryuu

One mistake I was making was trying apachectl instead of apache2ctl, that one just complained that apache.conf was missing.  However, I've tried apache2ctl -k graceful on my system and it just crashes it...all but one thread of Apache dies and from that point client connections will just hang forever unless everything is killed and restarted.

----------

